# Biggest Jack Cravelle ever (pics)



## airnuts (Oct 13, 2003)

Martin caught a monster this morning, we thought it was a big ray or a nurse shark, took him over a half an hour to bring this fish onto the shore, i've never seen one this big, both fish we're safely released to fight another day.
Enjoy

1st one small black tip











1st Jack





































THE MONSTER


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Holy Crap! Nice One!!!


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

Awesome Jack. I always look forward to seeing a new thread in the FL forum by airnuts. I always know that it means you or your son caught a nice Jack or shark.  :fishing:


----------



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

WOW!! nice fish. Is this location in the Fort Lauderdale area?


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

Great fish! thumbs up on the release too!


----------



## Gary_G (May 24, 2008)

Looks like that spool got a little skinny during the fight! Nice catch and release.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

WOW!!!!!!! Nice fish.


----------



## luv2fish1 (Apr 20, 2010)

*Rod and Reel*

Hello. Great pics. I was wondering what type of rod and reel Martin is using? 

Thanks in advance for the reply!


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

Nice fish Eddie! It looks a lot bigger than those you guys have caught on lures the past couple of years. I assume Martin was targeting Tarpon & big Jacks with cut bait, or is this bycatch from shark fishing? His leader looks like it is light cable.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

luv2fish1 said:


> Hello. Great pics. I was wondering what type of rod and reel Martin is using?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the reply!



...and also, what kind of line was that you had on that reel? don't think I've ever seen that. Great catch by the way. never knew they got so huge!


----------



## airnuts (Oct 13, 2003)

Smittroc said:


> ...and also, what kind of line was that you had on that reel? don't think I've ever seen that. Great catch by the way. never knew they got so huge!


The rod ia a Tsunami Trophy 8 to 10 oz and a Shimano Stella SW 8000, the line is 40 lb braided line from japan, different colors every 10 meters and yes we were after the big Tarpon running at this time of the year.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

..so Airnuts, is that line available online? I likey!


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

remarkable!!!


----------



## up_a_creek (May 21, 2008)

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEET! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Seachaser (Sep 27, 2004)

Nice pic and catch!!!!!!!


----------



## sleddog39 (Mar 15, 2009)

nice fish!!!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Schweeeeeeet!!!!


----------



## GottaGet`Em (Jul 20, 2010)

Awesome man! That`s what it`s all about,huh?


----------



## montylfl (Mar 29, 2009)

hey nice shark. Word of advise..... should never hold up a shark with its mouth facing you. I seen a a guy hold up a four footer once and the shark bend up and bit him. Missed his manhood by inches and left a nice hole in his upper thigh.

Those things have nasty teeth.


----------



## Frogfish (Nov 6, 2007)

Smittroc said:


> ..so Airnuts, is that line available online? I likey!


That's Daiwa Boat braid. Good line. You can find it online. OTI Depthfinder and Tuffline XP Indicator are two other good brands of metered braid


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

HOLY SUPER CATCH BATMAN!!!!!!!  Great catches awesome pics excellent catch and release!


----------



## cwitty (May 10, 2008)

Very nice !


----------

